# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  A kanë thënë të vërtetën ata që kanë shkruar Biblën?

## Noku Ymeri

Dëshmia e apostujve, të cilët shkruan Dhjatën e Re është e besueshme, sepse ata ishin vetë dëshmitarë okularë të gjërave që bëri dhe tha Jezusi. Gjithashtu, prej atyre dymbëdhjetë njerëzve, njëmbëdhjetë vdiqën si martirë, duke predikuar ringjalljen e Krishtit dhe se Ai ishte Biri i Perëndisë. Për këtë shkak ata u torturuan, u rrahën me kamzhik dhe më në fund vdiqën në mënyrat më barbare:

Pjetri  i kryqëzuar
Andrea - i kryqëzuar
Mateu  i vrarë me shpatë
Gjoni  me vdekje natyrore
Jakobi, i biri i Alfeut - i kryqëzuar
Filipi - i kryqëzuar
Simoni - i kryqëzuar
Tadeu  i vrarë me shigjetë
Jakobi, vëllai i Jezuit  i vrarë me gurë
Thomai  i goditur me heshtë
Bartolomeu - i kryqëzuar
Jakobi, i biri i Zebedeut  i vrarë me shpatë

Po qe se nuk do të kishin qenë 100% të sigurt për ato që kishin parë, për kryqëzimin dhe për ringjalljen e Jezu Krishtit, ata nuk do të dilnin nëpër botë për tu treguar njerëzve këto gjëra. Ata ishin gati dhe e dhanë jetën e tyre për dëshminë që tregonin. Dhe më e rëndësishmja është se ata nuk e dhanë jetën për një ideal, për një diçka që do të ndodhte në të ardhmen, sikurse mund të bëjnë shumë vetë, por për një fakt, për një ngjarje që kishte ndodhur në jetën e tyre. Askush nuk do ta jepte jetën për një gjë që e di se është gënjeshtër. Mënyra se si vdiqën është vula e përgjakur e sinqeritetit të dëshmisë së tyre.

----------


## Matrix

Thjesht nje pyetje.

Nga e dime ne qe kane ndodhur keto:

Pjetri – i kryqëzuar
Andrea - i kryqëzuar
Mateu – i vrarë me shpatë
Gjoni – me vdekje natyrore
Jakobi, i biri i Alfeut - i kryqëzuar
Filipi - i kryqëzuar
Simoni - i kryqëzuar
Tadeu – i vrarë me shigjetë
Jakobi, vëllai i Jezuit – i vrarë me gurë
Thomai – i goditur me heshtë
Bartolomeu - i kryqëzuar
Jakobi, i biri i Zebedeut – i vrarë me shpatë


Keto gjera nuk permenden ne Bibel (me perjashtim te Jakobit)
Thjesht jam kurioz ta di

----------


## Shtegtari

Falemnderit për këto që ke postuar në lidhje me besueshmërinë e shkrimeve të apostujve.
Më pëlqeu shumë kur the se ata nuk vdiqën për nje ideal, por për një fakt, një ngjarje që e kishin përjetuar. 


Matrix, unë kam lexuar se historia e kishës (ajo që kishat orthodokse dhe katolike quajnë ''traditë'') thotë për mënyrën se si vdiqën apostujt. Pastaj, ti duhet ta dish më mirë këtë gjë.

Krishti me ju!

----------


## Matrix

Ashtu eshte Shtegetar. Ne e dime kete nga deshmia e nxenesve te apostujve. Jam shume dakord qe deshmia e martirizimit te tyre eshte vula e deshmise qe ajo qe besonin ishte e vertete. Ashtu sikurse shkruan dhe apostulli Pjeter tek letra e tij e dyte:

_16 Sepse nuk jua bëmë të njohur fuqinë dhe ardhjen e Zotit tonë Jezus Krisht, duke shkuar pas përrallave të sajuara bukur, por u bëmë dëshmitarë duke e parë me sytë tanë madhështinë e Tij.
17 Sepse kur mori nder dhe lavdi prej Perëndisë Atë, një zë i këtillë i erdhi nga Lavdia e Madhërishme: "Ky është Biri Im i dashur, tek i cili gjej kënaqësi."
18 Ne vetë e dëgjuam këtë zë që erdhi nga qielli, kur ishim bashkë me Të në malin e shenjtë._

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> A kanë thënë të vërtetën ata që kanë shkruar Biblën?


Bibla (Testamenti i Vjeter dhe i Ri) eshte nje permbledhje librash e shkrimesh; Testamenti i Vjeter eshte Tanakh i Hebrejve, ndersa Testamenti i Ri eshte per Lajmin e Mire, Jezu Krishtin.

Bibla katolike me ate protestante ndryshojne; bibla katolike ka edhe diçka te ndermjeme, librat e Apokrifes.

Teksti i Bibles per te krishteret eshte percaktuar prej afro kater shekujsh pas Krishtit, duke mare formen qe ka sot rreth shek. XVI.

Testamenti i Ri, perndrysh nga renditja, ka per tekstet me te hershme letrat e Shen Palit, ndersa librat e Lajmit te Mire jane te mevonshme.

Ngjashmeria dhe ndryshimi kater librave qendron ne faktin se si shkruesit e tyre kane "absorbuar" ne qenien dhe veprimtarine e tyre jeten e Jezusit, ashtu dhe vdekjen e ringjalljen e tij.

vijon

----------


## deshmuesi

> Bibla (Testamenti i Vjeter dhe i Ri) eshte nje permbledhje librash e shkrimesh; Testamenti i Vjeter eshte Tanakh i Hebrejve, ndersa Testamenti i Ri eshte per Lajmin e Mire, Jezu Krishtin.
> 
> Bibla katolike me ate protestante ndryshojne; bibla katolike ka edhe diçka te ndermjeme, librat e Apokrifes.
> 
> Teksti i Bibles per te krishteret eshte percaktuar prej afro kater shekujsh pas Krishtit, duke mare formen qe ka sot rreth shek. XVI.
> 
> Testamenti i Ri, perndrysh nga renditja, ka per tekstet me te hershme letrat e Shen Palit, ndersa librat e Lajmit te Mire jane te mevonshme.
> 
> Ngjashmeria dhe ndryshimi kater librave qendron ne faktin se si shkruesit e tyre kane "absorbuar" ne qenien dhe veprimtarine e tyre jeten e Jezusit, ashtu dhe vdekjen e ringjalljen e tij.
> ...


 "Bibla protestante", edhe pse ska kuptim kjo thenie, eshte e njeten bibel qe kane te gjithe te krishteret. Kisha  katolike dhe kisha orthodhokse, pranojne disa shkrime apokrife.

----------


## albani1

Cdo gje do te kaloje por fjala e Zotit do te mbetet perjete.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> _deshmuesi_ "Bibla protestante", edhe pse ska kuptim kjo thenie, eshte e njeten bibel qe kane te gjithe te krishteret. Kisha katolike dhe kisha orthodhokse, pranojne disa shkrime apokrife.


arsyeja qe une perdora emertimin "bibla protestante", eshte se biblat qe kemi ne dore sot eshte percaktuar si e tille ne nje nga sinodet e hershme te kishes, ne mos gaboj ne shek. IV; fakti qe katoliket a ortodokset pranojne disa shkrime apokrifike, e te tjeret nuk i pranojne, illustron faktin se jane pra njerezit besimtare - hierarkia kishtare qe percaktojne tekstet "e shenjta" - se si e sa eshte i pranishem Shpirti i Zotit, kete une nuk e kam te mundur ta them, te pakten ne kete moment.




> _albani1_ Cdo gje do te kaloje por fjala e Zotit do te mbetet perjete.
> __________________
> Perendia eshte aq i madh, saqe ne na duhet perjetesia per ta njohur Ate plotesisht.


Ajo qe ke shkrojtur, alban1 bie ndesh, te pakten logjikisht, me ate qe mban te shkruar poshte per perjetesine.

Te kthehemi tek shkrimi i Bibles.

Posaçerisht per Dhjatenn e Re [shkruar prej jahudish (çifutesh)], eshte konceptualizuar, historizuar dhe profetizuar mbi bazen e Dhjates se Vjeter ne lidhje me Jezusin, perjetimin e Tij prej komuniteteve besimtare ne Krisht, pasqyruar ne pergamen prej shkruesve te librave sinoptike, deshmitare ose jo te Jezusit.

Prania e jeta e Jezusit eshte pasqyruar ne Dhjaten e Re ashtu si e kane perftuar si para, veçanerisht pas kryqezimit e ringjalljes - varet gjithashtu si kuptohet ringjallja. Me keto dua te them se Dhjata e Re eshte shkrojtur ne kushtet e  maredhenieve dhe te ndikimeve te kultures helene ndaj asaj jahudike, aq me teper qe Lajmi i Mire "u shperngul" prej tyre tek popujt e tjere.

vijon

----------


## albani1

> arsyeja qe une perdora emertimin "bibla protestante", eshte se biblat qe kemi ne dore sot eshte percaktuar si e tille ne nje nga sinodet e hershme te kishes, ne mos gaboj ne shek. IV; fakti qe katoliket a ortodokset pranojne disa shkrime apokrifike, e te tjeret nuk i pranojne, illustron faktin se jane pra njerezit besimtare - hierarkia kishtare qe percaktojne tekstet "e shenjta" - se si e sa eshte i pranishem Shpirti i Zotit, kete une nuk e kam te mundur ta them, te pakten ne kete moment.
> 
> 
> Ajo qe ke shkrojtur, alban1 bie ndesh, te pakten logjikisht, me ate qe mban te shkruar poshte per perjetesine.
> 
> Te kthehemi tek shkrimi i Bibles.
> 
> Posaçerisht per Dhjatenn e Re [shkruar prej jahudish (çifutesh)], eshte konceptualizuar, historizuar dhe profetizuar mbi bazen e Dhjates se Vjeter ne lidhje me Jezusin, perjetimin e Tij prej komuniteteve besimtare ne Krisht, pasqyruar ne pergamen prej shkruesve te librave sinoptike, deshmitare ose jo te Jezusit.
> 
> ...


Ajo qe kam shkrojtur lart eshte fjale e permendur ne bibel nga vete Jezusi. Dhe kjo eshte e vertete qe cdo gje qe i takon kesaj bote plus universit ose hapsires do te kaloje por nje gje do te ngelet , ajo eshte fjala e Perendise.

Ndersa ai shkrimi posht ka te beje me njohjen e Zotit . Eshte e vertete qe Perendia eshte kaq i madh sa ne nuk mund ta kuptojme dot ne cdo aspekt .

Njeriu thote tek predikuesit nuk mund te njohe cdo gje qe ndodh nen qiell , tani merre me mend qe njeriu te dije cdo gje qe ndodh mbi qiell kur nuk di ato qe ndodhin nen qiell.

Dhe merre me mend qe njeriu te njohe Perendine plotesisht ketu ne toke .

Imagjino sa i vogel eshte njeriu dhe sa i madh eshte Perendia.

Por ne fakt bibla thote se vetem ne ate moment , vetem ne ate moment kur Jezusi te rrembeje kishen , vetem atehere do te njohim thelle dhe do te jemi te ngjashem me Jezusin , nuk e dime se si do te jemi por e dime se do te jemi si AI.

Por kjo nuk do te thote se do te njohim Perendine plotesihst ne kuptimin qe do te dijme cdo gje per TE sepse do te kemi nje perjetesi te tere per ta njohur Ate .

----------


## albani1

bibla e vertet ne fakt eshte fjala e Zotit .

problemi eshte se kemi disa lloj biblash por ato qe i afrohen me shume te vertetes jane tre:
1. Bibla Ungjillore
2. Bibla Katolike
3. Bibla Ortodokse

Kane vetem disa ndryshime te thjeshta.

Ndryshimet kryesore qe kane jane keto:

1. gjuha e shkruar eshte e ndryshme ( geg, tosk, gjuha e perdorur sot)

2. Bibla Ungjillore ka 66 libra
    Bibla katolike ka 9 me teper
    Bibla Ortodokse ka 11 me teper

Keto bibla i afrohen te vertetes, por nese i shton maja pak brumit ai fryhet me kot gjasme eshte buke e mire.

keshtu ka thene Jezusi.

por keshtu eshte me shtesen e katolikeve dhe Ortodokseve. 
Bibla e vertet eshte transformuar prej kishes katolike romane dhe asaj ortodoikse lindore.

Por vetem Jezusi ka autoritetin per te dhene se kush liber eshte i frymezuar nga Shpirti i Shenjte.

Dhe Jezusi ka permendur shume libra por vetem septaguinten nuk e ka permendur kurre.

Jezusi ka permendur Ligjin, Shkrimet e shenjta, profetet, por kurre septaguinten 

Septaguinta nuk ishte e pranueshme per Jezusin.

DHjata e re pastaj eshte normale qe vetem ato 27 libra qe kane ngelur jane te Frymezuar.

----------


## Helikranon

-Perse nga kisha mbahet Jezu Krishti i gozhduar ne kryq per me se 2000 vjet ,megjithese ai eshte rigjallur ?

-Perse nuk e lene te lire ,apo kane frike se kisha mbetet bosh ?

-A mos valle feja eshte kthyer ne nje ideologji qe nuk kerkon pushtet ?

-Edhe ungjillet kane historine e tyre te cilen duket qarte qe i dini,pse nuk shkruani per to?

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> -Perse nga kisha mbahet Jezu Krishti i gozhduar ne kryq per me se 2000 vjet ,megjithese ai eshte rigjallur ?
> 
> -Perse nuk e lene te lire ,apo kane frike se kisha mbetet bosh ?
> 
> -A mos valle feja eshte kthyer ne nje ideologji qe nuk kerkon pushtet ?
> 
> -Edhe ungjillet kane historine e tyre te cilen duket qarte qe i dini,pse nuk shkruani per to?


ma ngadale, miku im, mos u "dhjaks" ... do mundohem te te shuaj kureshtite tuaja ..

Se pari, une nuk flas ne emer te kishes, jane mendime te mija - uroj qe Shpirti i Perendise te mi kete nxitur.

Nuk ka force njeri, kishe, bote, planet, djaj e çfardo tjeter qe mund te mbaje Jezu Krishtin te kryqezuar - fuqia e pamate, e pashterur e Perendise e ngriti ate nga bota e vdekjes!

Ne se e ke fjalen per simbolin e kryqit (me ose pa figuren e Krishtit), ai simbolizon mposhtjen e mekatit, te se keqes, te Luçiferit.

Per ke e ke fjalen te lene te lire? Ne se e ke fjalen per Jezu Krishtin, nuk eshte ne doren e njeriut, te kishes, apo çfardo force (engjellore apo djallezore) per ta mbajtur ate te lire apo te lidhur, siç kujton ti.

Ti ke nje merak per kishen, se mos ajo mbetet bosh. Kjo me ben te mendoj se ti identifikon kishen me godinat, ne kembane apo jo, me apo pa kryq etj. Jo, miku im. Kisha jane besimtaret. 

Ti kerkon te dish nese feja eshte kthyer ne nje ideologji qe nuk kerkon pushtet; kete une nuk e di, sepse nuk jam studiues i feve - e shumta qe une mund te flas eshte besimi ne Krisht, e cila nuk eshte (e nuk duhet te jete fe), por eshte nje mardhenie unike, supernaturale midis besimtarit e besimtareve me Krishtin. Ai e ka thene me kohe qe ti jepet Çezarit ajo qe i takon Çezarit, dhe Perendise ate qe i takon Perendise.

Ti paske njohuri per ungjillet, dhe se ata paskan historine e tyre; gjithashtu ti vlereson se historia e tyre njihet (nga te gjithe "ju", shprehesh ti). Ky eshte nje afirmim i rendesishem qe u ben ungjilleve - historikun, gje qe tregon, pak a shume, se eshte real, ka egzistuar, ashtu siç edhe ka patur objektin dhe  perfeksionistin e besimit - Jezu Krishtin.

Ketu ne forum shkruhet mjaft, dhe ne rast se ti e sheh se ka boshllek per ungjillet apo ndonje fushe tjeter, mos hezito, por hidhi ne ekran mendimet e tuaja; nese ke vetem pyetje, te lutem tregohu pak me specifik ne to.

Me dashamiresi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Teme interesante.

----------


## deshmuesi

Natyrisht qe kryqi materjal eshte nje simbol ne kishe, por qe ne fakt permban thelbin e mesazhit  te doktrines se krishtere. Katoliket mbase dhe orthodhoksit, kryqin gjithmone e paraqesin me Krishtin te kruqezuar. Kjo tregon se ne doktrinen e tyre ata me shume fokusohen tek vuajtet e Krishtit ne kryq. Ndersa ungjilloret apo evangjelistet e kane kryqin thjesht vetem kryq. Pra keta fokusohen me teper ne fitoren e Krishtit, qe eshte rignjallja e tij nga vdekja. Ky motiv ben qe evangjelistet te pushtojne boten me misionet  e tyre evangjelike, ne sheprndajre te ungjillit apo Lajmit te mire. Pra ate permbushin pikerisht ate per te cilen Jezusi urdheroi dishepujt e tij para se te ngrihej ne qiej, duke ju thene, shkoni dhe predikoni ungjillin cdo kombi  deri ne fund te dheut. Levizjet evangjelike jane nga me te fuqishmet ne shperndarje te ungjillit, edhe ne vendet e rrezikshme sic jane ato arabike dhe aziatike. Duhet then se edhe katoliket jane ne nje mision te tille, pasi edhe ata shperndjane ungjillin ne mjaft vende te botes. Ketu dueht thene se orthodhoksit, jane vetem tek vendet me popullsi orthodhokse, dhe nuk mbahen per misione evangjelike ne vendet ku nuk ka orthodhokse. Dmth, ata nuk bejne nje shperndarje te ungjillit tek vendet jokristiane si evangjelistet apo pjesersht dhe katoliket.  Ajo qe duhet thene dhe qe eshte e rendesihme eshte fakti se, ne kishen e krishtit, si evangjelistet, katoliket apo orthodhoksit, sherbejne gjithmone devotshem, kur ne qender te tyre eshte Krishti dhe fjala e tij e thene dhe e shkrojtur.

----------


## Helikranon

Duaje Siveten !

Bibla dhe Kisha ne gjithe boten e krishtere kane te njejtin qellim dhe funksion.

Prandaj pyes:

A ka dite pushimi Kisha ne dite festash ?!

Pasi te marr pergjigjen tuaj rezervoj te drejten per te shfaqur disa foto te shenimeve 

te ngjitur ne dyert e Kishes , ne raste festash.

Me respekt

----------


## albani1

> Duaje Siveten !
> 
> Bibla dhe Kisha ne gjithe boten e krishtere kane te njejtin qellim dhe funksion.
> 
> Prandaj pyes:
> 
> A ka dite pushimi Kisha ne dite festash ?!
> 
> Pasi te marr pergjigjen tuaj rezervoj te drejten per te shfaqur disa foto te shenimeve 
> ...


1. Lindja e Jezusit
2. Vdekja dhe ringjallja e Jezusit
3. Shpetimi i nje te humburi
4. Pagezimi me Frymen e Shenjte

----------


## Helikranon

albani1 !

Nuk me ke kuptuar drejt, ose une nuk jam shprehur qarte,e kam fjalen qe Kisha ben dite 

pushimi,pra nuk hap dyert fare per besimtaret.

P.sh. Diten e pavaresise,te shkosh ne Kishe per liturgjine e dites ose thjesht per te 

ndezur nje qiri dhe te lexosh ne porten e  Kishes shenimin:

"Sot jemi pushim,me rastin e festes."

Nderime

----------


## Gregu

> albani1 !
> 
> Nuk me ke kuptuar drejt, ose une nuk jam shprehur qarte,e kam fjalen qe Kisha ben dite 
> 
> pushimi,pra nuk hap dyert fare per besimtaret.
> 
> P.sh. Diten e pavaresise,te shkosh ne Kishe per liturgjine e dites ose thjesht per te 
> 
> ndezur nje qiri dhe te lexosh ne porten e  Kishes shenimin:
> ...


Besoj se ka dite pushimi.
Pyetja ime eshte se kush eshte kisha.
Objekti nuk largohet, ai mbetet aty, por njerezit qe sherbejn ne kishe, kan pushim.
Prandaj mund te them se njerezit(qe e perbejn kishen) kan pushim. Edhe ata kan nevoj qe te marrin dite pushimi, te festojne per X feste.
Si rezultat qe njerezit bejn pushim, del qe edhe kisha-objekti mund te ket dite qe eshte pushim-mbyllur.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Duaje Siveten !
> 
> Bibla dhe Kisha ne gjithe boten e krishtere kane te njejtin qellim dhe funksion.
> Prandaj pyes: A ka dite pushimi Kisha ne dite festash ?!
> 
> Pasi te marr pergjigjen tuaj rezervoj te drejten per te shfaqur disa foto te shenimeve te ngjitur ne dyert e Kishes , ne raste festash.
> 
> Me respekt


Helikranon,

Po jap edhe une pergjigjen time. Afirmimi qe ti ben se bibla e kisha ne gjithe boten e krishtere kane te njejtin qellim e funksion, druaj se nuk perfaqeson realitetin e sotem.

Pyetja nese Kisha ka pushim ne dite festash, ka te beje se pari me pergjigjen e pyetjes se kush eshte Kisha, per te cilen une e kam dhene pergjigjen diku me lart: kisha jane ndjekesit, imitatoret e Jezusit.

Por qe ti mbetemi besnik pyetjes, po sjell nje pasazh nga bibla: "_Kështu u kryen qielli e toka dhe mbarë ushtria e tyre. Të shtatën ditë Perendia e kreu punën e vet që kishte bërë. Të shtatën ditë pushoi nga çdo punë që kishte bërë. Perendia e bekoi të shtatën ditë dhe e shenjtëroi, sepse atë ditë kishte pushuar prej çdo pune që kishte bërë duke krijuar_."  (Zanafilla 2:1-3)

----------


## marcus1

> Pyetja nese Kisha ka pushim ne dite festash, ka te beje se pari me pergjigjen e pyetjes se kush eshte Kisha, per te cilen une e kam dhene pergjigjen diku me lart: *kisha jane ndjekesit, imitatoret e Jezusit.*


Përgjigje shumë e saktë! 

Më vjen keq që disa të krishterë përdorin termin "kisha ndërtesë". Kjo tregon qartë se sa thellë është rrënjosur ky mentalitet në mendjen e të krishterëve saqë megjithëse pranojnë se kisha janë njerëzit, nuk hezitojnë të quajnë kishë një ndërtesë.

----------

